# My favorite boy :(



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

My favorite boy (first double-tail, mint marble) Hikari, died a few days ago. His fin rot got worse and worse despite clean, warm water and medicine. He stopped eating and died 4 days later. Hikari means 'light' in Japanses.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

D: that's so sad, poor dude....


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry JoLynn 

It's always hard to lose a betta.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I know... I don't think there was anything more I could do for him. It makes me really sad to know he was probably in pain when he died though :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

